

Ask HN: Command-line JavaScript beautifiers? - pmoriarty

Are there any javascript beautifiers that don&#x27;t themselves javascript to run and can be run from the command line?
======
mtmail
The textmate editor executes a small python script when you select the
'reformat Javascript' menu item.

[https://github.com/beautify-web/js-beautify](https://github.com/beautify-
web/js-beautify)

test only [http://jsbeautifier.org/](http://jsbeautifier.org/)

